# YouTube’s Sky News Australia suspension ‘disturbing’ assault on freedom of thought



## MisterBeale (Aug 4, 2021)

Wow.

I could see Google attacking just about everyone.  When Twitter attacked the NY post, I thought that was a bridge too far. . . and now?  Google attacking Sky News in Australia, simply for having a differing opinion?

For the love of all liberty and freedom. . . what the holy hell?   

YouTube’s Sky News Australia suspension ‘disturbing’ assault on freedom of thought​








						YouTube’s Sky News Australia suspension ‘disturbing’ assault on freedom of thought
					

The freedom to engage in debate and challenge conventional thinking and wisdoms were not always accepted as human rights.




					www.skynews.com.au
				




". . . This human right to be free to share your opinions through “any media”, whether it be criticisms of government policy, or disputing conventional thinking, is nearly absolute.

But it is also fickle.

And – if we allow it – easily snuffed out like many leaders have done before.

Sky News Australia has been temporarily suspended from posting on the Google-owned platform YouTube for publishing opinion content the tech giant disagrees with.

Among the videos deemed unpalatable for societal consumption were debates around whether masks were effective and whether lockdowns were justified when considering their adverse health outcomes.. .  "


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 4, 2021)

Why are we allowing unelected people to dictate what's acceptable speech and what is not....are we crazy?...where is the republican resistance to this anti constitutional big tech monopoly censorship bullshit?....


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 4, 2021)

This global lockdown on freedom of thought and speech that the left hates so much will eventually drive us into war. 

If life is gonna suck, and I am going to be killed anyway, I am taking out as many commie shit twinkle-toed leftists as I can find, and bathing in their rotten guts.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 4, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> This global lockdown on freedom of thought and speech that the left hates so much will eventually drive us into war.
> 
> If life is gonna suck, and I am going to be killed anyway, I am taking out as many commie shit twinkle-toed leftists as I can find, and bathing in their rotten guts.


The thing is. . . is it is ILLIBERAL.

Yes, it is leftist, as in Marxist, Fascist, Communist. . . 

. .  but the classical liberals, the liberals of the last century?  They would not have tolerated this. . . and there are many former hippies and beats on this very site that have been so brainwashed. . . 

That if their old school chums or their former selves could see their stand on this issue, simply for partisan gain?  They would call their own selves "SELL OUTS," because that is what you were when you did what the government or big corporations wanted you to, instead of speaking your mind.

A BIG FUCKING SELL OUT.


----------



## cnm (Aug 4, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Sky News Australia has been temporarily suspended from posting on the Google-owned platform YouTube for publishing opinion content the tech giant disagrees with.
> 
> Among the videos deemed unpalatable for societal consumption were debates around whether masks were effective and whether lockdowns were justified when considering their adverse health outcomes.. .  "


Alan Jones, the perpetrator, lost his job in teaching when a love letter to a boy pupil was discovered. Recently he's been in a cycle of losing media jobs as statements of his have outraged advertisers and therefore media owners.
He is not 'debating', he is asserting known falsehoods. *Sky* have acknowledged that to the extent *they themselves* have deleted/censored at least one recent topical broadcast of his.
He is a loon.
I can see why he is defended on this bored.


----------



## cnm (Aug 4, 2021)

What's this, no criticism of Sky for censoring itself?


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 4, 2021)

cnm said:


> What's this, no criticism of Sky for censoring itself?


You bring up a very good issue.



cnm said:


> He is not 'debating', he is asserting known falsehoods.


 This on the other hand is a completely different topic, which?  These are questions and not known "falsehoods," and you are completely blind and biased, using a ad hom. on the person presenting the topic.  You're either a shill or an authoritarian, but everyone on the board has already dismissed you. . . I on the otherhand still think there may be hope for you and that your heart is not completely black.

Thanks for pointing that out.  Most folks agree, most news sources are biased.  Stick to the topic.  

We shall wait and see on you.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 7, 2021)

Australia is not monkeying around.

1.) You go back to the WSSV outbreak in shrimp and wild prawns and small crabs in Australia in 2016, Logan River south of Brisbane, to pick up the Wuhan lab link.

2.) You note that C-19 ”Patient Zero” was a shrimp seller
29 Mar 2020








						57-year-old Wuhan shrimp seller identified as coronavirus COVID-19 'patient zero': Reports
					

The 57-year-old female coronavirus 'patient zero', who made a full recovery in January after month-long treatment, said that China could have checked the spread of the disease had it acted sooner.




					zeenews.india.com
				




3.) You note that Fau Chi’s opposite number at Wuhan, Zheng-li Shi, studied WSSV in crayfish in 2006:








						Multiple envelope proteins are involved in white spot syndrome virus (WSSV) infection in crayfish - PubMed
					

White spot syndrome virus (WSSV) is a devastating viral pathogen of cultured shrimp worldwide. Previous studies have shown that the intact virion consists of at least 39 structural proteins and, among them, six were identified as envelope proteins involved in the virus infection. In this paper...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 7, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> YouTube’s Sky News Australia suspension ‘disturbing’ assault on freedom of thought


Ignorant nonsense and demagoguery.

Freedom of thought and speech concern solely the relationship between government and those governed, not between or among private persons or entities – such as YouTube and Sky.

Indeed, YouTube is a private media entity at liberty to edit its content as it sees fit; where how it edits that content is in no manner an ‘assault’ on any type of ‘freedom.’


----------



## cnm (Aug 7, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> You're either a shill or an authoritarian, but everyone on the board has already dismissed you


Imagine being admired by 'everyone on the board'. 
No thanks.


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 2, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> The thing is. . . is it is ILLIBERAL.
> 
> Yes, it is leftist, as in Marxist, Fascist, Communist. . .
> 
> ...


This was ALWAYS the liberal's goal.  They just weren't in power in the last century.  If you believe they were different, you're naive


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 2, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> This was ALWAYS the liberal's goal.  They just weren't in power in the last century.  If you believe they were different, you're naive


No it wasn't.

You are talking to someone who studied Political Science at University.  You are not naive, YOU are ignorant.  Folks like Ross Perot, Ron Paul, Andrew Napolitano, Robert F Kennedy Jr., Gerald Celente. . . these sorts of folks are known as Jeffersonian Liberals.




__





						The War on US Washington Press Conference and Schedule
					

There's really no sub-forum on this board for information relevant to actually doing anything, so just sharing this in current events for anyone who might be interested.  Though it's more upcoming.  ''Join Ron Paul, the Ron Paul Institute, and friends for a very special pull-no-punches...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




By today's standards, we know them as "libertarians," but truly, they are;






						Classical liberalism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Jeffersonian democracy - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




You are a political neophyte, educated by public schools and corporate propaganda, that is what you say such dumb things sometimes.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 2, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Wow.
> 
> I could see Google attacking just about everyone.  When Twitter attacked the NY post, I thought that was a bridge too far. . . and now?  Google attacking Sky News in Australia, simply for having a differing opinion?
> 
> ...


Right-wingers on this very site ban me from threads more than the left.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 2, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Right-wingers on this very site ban me from threads more than the left.


Oh yeah?


----------



## Aletheia4u (Nov 2, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Wow.
> 
> I could see Google attacking just about everyone.  When Twitter attacked the NY post, I thought that was a bridge too far. . . and now?  Google attacking Sky News in Australia, simply for having a differing opinion?
> 
> ...


 I had posted this video before. In it Snowden says that under the Patriot Act, that our government has deputized all social media organizations. 
 And so it is not these companies that are censoring. It is our government that is doing the banning.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 2, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> For the love of all liberty and freedom. . . what the holy hell?
> Sky News Australia has been temporarily suspended from posting on the Google-owned platform YouTube for publishing opinion content the tech giant disagrees with.​Among the videos deemed unpalatable for societal consumption were debates around whether masks were effective and whether lockdowns were justified when considering their adverse health outcomes.. .  "



Don't worry, MB, the people have noticed, the people are very pissed, and the people have spoken up, starting with tonight . . .


----------



## Aletheia4u (Nov 2, 2021)

They create false flags to gain power over the internet.


----------



## cnm (Nov 3, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Google attacking Sky News in Australia, simply for having a differing opinion?


I would have though it was more because Sky News Australia is a pack of dingos.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 3, 2021)

cnm said:


> I would have though it was more because Sky News Australia is a pack of dingos.


Sky News Australia is more than one program host.
Peta Credlin is brilliant...As are Paul Murray and other hosts and contributors.
Not a dingo in sight.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 3, 2021)

Those poor people in Australia.  Geez.
They'll get tired of it one day and do what needs to be done.
And it won't be pretty.  It will be bloody though.  


How about we make a trade with the Aussie Government???

We trade all of our Dems, Libs, illegals, and Snowflakes and their sheeples....... for all of the Australian people.


----------



## cnm (Nov 4, 2021)

bambu. said:


> Sky News Australia is more than one program host.
> Peta Credlin is brilliant...As are Paul Murray and other hosts and contributors.
> Not a dingo in sight.


Are you the Bambu from the old NYTimes, or maybe Guardian?


----------



## cnm (Nov 4, 2021)

bambu. said:


> Sky News Australia is more than one program host.


It's a toxic swamp of dingos. I mean, they had Alan Jones with whom Credlin was co-host. It's ethos hasn't changed.


----------



## cnm (Nov 4, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> We trade all of our Dems, Libs, illegals, and Snowflakes and their sheeples....... for all of the Australian people.


Some of them won't even need assimilation...


----------



## bambu. (Nov 4, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Those poor people in Australia.  Geez.
> They'll get tired of it one day and do what needs to be done.
> And it won't be pretty.  It will be bloody though.
> 
> ...


Alan Jones' contract with Sky News will not be renewed...he has now retired.
You wouldn't want to be in the trenches with the people who once praised him, 'worshipped' him to further their careers and are now *kicking and stabbing him the back* when he is down.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 4, 2021)

cnm said:


> Are you the Bambu from the old NYTimes, or maybe Guardian?


The old NYT was long ago.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 4, 2021)

cnm said:


> Some of them won't even need assimilation...


Alan Jones is criticised by the left for the "Cronulla Riots".
Google should Google it...including 
"Sydney 2000 Gang Rapes"..and then search You Tube for "Under New Management" videos.


----------



## cnm (Nov 6, 2021)

bambu. said:


> The old NYT was long ago.


Absolutely. Were you on it as Bambu?


----------



## bambu. (Nov 6, 2021)

cnm said:


> Absolutely. Were you on it as Bambu?


Not sure, *everyone* had multiple identities. 
I was only very new to the internet...starting new threads as comments...oh dear, not very popular. Someone kinda explained it.
I posted in many forums there, Immigration, Race Relations, Drugs, etc. I learnt a lot. Even dipped my mouse into the Middle East forum, yikes!
I learnt a lot at the NYT-forums.
Got verbally abused a lot.  It was a very good experience for me, made me develop "thick skin like a crocodile".
With no college degrees, I was looked down upon by some "I have 5 degrees" folk for my "poor education". 
One such person was not impressed with my series of 4 Lectures on the 'Evils of Drugs' in the Drugs forum. Tossed me onto "ignore' very quickly. lol
I was a huge fan of Maureen Dowd, 'MoDo'.
She wrote nasty things in her columns about George W...so in reply he cancelled her Washington Press Pass, meaning she couldn't go to the Ball. She was outraged, too funny. 

2000  Sydney gang rapes - Wikipedia
2001  9/11...+ Invasion of Afghanistan to get bin Laden
2001  The "Tampa Affair"...MV Tampa, Norwegian freight ship rescued 433 refugees from leaky boat, was refused entry into Australian waters. Aust drew a line in the sand. Sent SAS.
2002  The Bali Bombings
2003  Iraq invaded to get Saddam.
2004  Schapelle Corby arrested in Bali, death penalty on the table initially. Her supporters, *including Alan Jones on radio at the height of his power,* he was a great help, ...and helpful media, one journalist in particular ...kept her every move/event in prison in the public eye, and finally saw her return home alive 9 years later.
2005  Bali Bombings 2
2005  The 'Bali 9' arrested in Indonesia, some sentenced to death
2005  London bombings
2006 The Cronulla Riots.
***
Throw in people-smugglers and asylum-seekers arriving by boat like a taxi service from Indonesia.

A lot happened in a small number of years.
My keyboard was busy...I had my say.  bambu-ilk *won* some, *lost* some.


----------



## cnm (Nov 6, 2021)

bambu. said:


> My keyboard was busy...I had my say. bambu-ilk *won* some, *lost* some.


I think we had some interlocution on the Dowd forum, at the least...though to my shame I had only the one identity then.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 6, 2021)

cnm said:


> I think we had some interlocution on the Dowd forum, at the least...though to my shame I had only the one identity then.


MoDo's columns were hilarious.
She went home one Christmas, her brother too...or the like.
Anyway, she wasn't happy with something...and what she wrote was very amusing, a mouse in a waistcoat was mentioned.


----------



## cnm (Nov 6, 2021)

We discussed ANZUS a little...


----------



## bambu. (Nov 6, 2021)

cnm said:


> We discussed ANZUS a little...





cnm said:


> We discussed ANZUS a little...


ANZUS...Australia's and New Zealand's only hope.
Hillary Clinton reinstated NZ when she visited there...after that "no nuclear ships" *mix up* earlier.
70th anniversary this year.
Think they said on my tv that it's not set in stone but is a commitment of sorts.
Apparently Australia refused to sign the peace treaty with Japan until it got some guarantee that it would not be left alone and undefended into the future.
Had enough of being bombed etc by Japan.
ANZUS was born, so Australia then signed.
US participation is, in reality, at the whim of the sitting President, and the Pentagon, in which there is an ANZUS corridor or the like.
So far it's worked well.


----------



## cnm (Nov 6, 2021)

You're dreaming again, Bambu. Oh well.

_Japanese Instrument of Surrender - Wikipedia_​_The Japanese Instrument of Surrender was the written agreement that formalized the surrender of the Empire of Japan, marking the end of hostilities in World War II. It was signed by representatives from the Empire of Japan and from the Allied nations: the United States of America, the Republic of China, the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland, the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics, the Commonwealth of Australia, the Dominion of Canada, the Provisional Government ..._​


----------



## bambu. (Nov 6, 2021)

cnm said:


> You're dreaming again, Bambu. Oh well.
> 
> _Japanese Instrument of Surrender - Wikipedia_​_The Japanese Instrument of Surrender was the written agreement that formalized the surrender of the Empire of Japan, marking the end of hostilities in World War II. It was signed by representatives from the Empire of Japan and from the Allied nations: the United States of America, the Republic of China, the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland, the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics, the Commonwealth of Australia, the Dominion of Canada, the Provisional Government ..._​


I didn't dream it...it was detailed in the Doco 'The Alliance' on my tv this year.

Australia refused to sign the peace treaty...then signed

Australia, the Japanese Peace Treaty and the ANZUS Pact

_. Thus with the coming of the Cold War while America – and Britain also for that matter – could readily agree that Japan should no longer be looked upon as an enemy but rather induced by a soft peace to join  the  West’s  camp,  *the  Australians  would  have  none  of  it.* *They  stub-bornly rejected* the argument that the global struggle against communism justified appeasing Japan, encouraging it to rearm and treating it as a loyal ally. * Even  after  the  United  States  agreed  to  join  in  a  mutual  security  alliance  with  them  they  only  accepted  the  terms  of  the  Japanese  peace  treaty  with  great  reluctance. *_


----------



## cnm (Nov 6, 2021)

Oh, ok, the Treaty of San Francisco in 1951, to allow Japan to be an ally in the US's cold war, not the surrender document, fair enough.
The US fobbed off Australia's concerns with ANZUS. What a giggle.

Australia would be much happier being a large island in the middle of the Atlantic...


----------



## bambu. (Nov 6, 2021)

cnm said:


> Oh, ok, the Treaty of San Francisco in 1951, to allow Japan to be an ally in the US's cold war, not the surrender document, fair enough.
> The US fobbed off Australia's concerns with ANZUS. What a giggle.
> 
> Australia would be much happier being a large island in the middle of the Atlantic...


A giggle? 
One does one's best to negotiate protection.
In this case ANZUS was the best Australia could do. At least it was something, ...some sort of protection from a re-armed Japan.

.


----------



## cnm (Nov 6, 2021)

bambu. said:


> So far it's worked well.


Well, lots of Oz have died in America's wars.


----------



## cnm (Nov 6, 2021)

bambu. said:


> In this case ANZUS was the best Australia could do. At least it was something, ...some sort of protection from a re-armed Japan.


A giggle. I assume you remember the terms of ANZUS. The parties will 'consult'. 

What a hoot.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 7, 2021)

cnm said:


> A giggle. I assume you remember the terms of ANZUS. The parties will 'consult'.
> 
> What a hoot.


Like I wrote earlier, nothing was set in stone.
Still, there was no one else with any capability offering anything, so Australia took what the US was offering.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 7, 2021)

cnm said:


> Well, lots of Oz have died in America's wars.


America's wars?
Most died in Europe's and Japan's wars.
Aussie troops in WW1 watered the fields of France with their precious blood, which Macron and France seem to have forgotten as they hurl insults over the AUKUS submarine deal.
ANZUS is 3-way deal. Australia wants US protection, it must help the US in times of attacks like 9/11.
China is threatening war.
When the invasion of Taiwan, then Australia starts, hopefully the US will honour ANZUS...an be able to convince NATO countries and the rest of the West to join.
As the First They Came poem goes...
First They Came for.....


----------



## cnm (Nov 7, 2021)

bambu. said:


> Still, there was no one else with any capability offering anything, so Australia took what the US was offering.


Which was nothing. In exchange for everything. What a hoot.


----------



## cnm (Nov 7, 2021)

bambu. said:


> America's wars?


SE Asia, the ME, Asia.


----------



## cnm (Nov 7, 2021)

bambu. said:


> ANZUS is 3-way deal.


No, the US has excluded NZ from it.


----------



## cnm (Nov 7, 2021)

bambu. said:


> When the invasion of Taiwan, then Australia starts, hopefully the US will honour ANZUS...an be able to convince NATO countries and the rest of the West to join.


You seem perpetually surprised at being used as chumps out of your fear of Asia.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 7, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Ignorant nonsense and demagoguery.
> 
> Freedom of thought and speech concern solely the relationship between government and those governed, not between or among private persons or entities – such as YouTube and Sky.
> 
> Indeed, YouTube is a private media entity at liberty to edit its content as it sees fit; where how it edits that content is in no manner an ‘assault’ on any type of ‘freedom.’


A little Fascism never hurt anyone


----------



## bambu. (Nov 7, 2021)

cnm said:


> No, the US has excluded NZ from it.


Hillary visited NZ in 2010, reinstated NZ, if not formally.

Wellington Declaration signals US-NZ thaw complete - NZ Herald

Wellington Declaration signals US-NZ thaw complete​4 Nov, 2010 03:30 AM

Today's declaration is confirmation the thaw is complete, and has been for several years.
It will cover areas of co-operation including non-nuclear proliferation, the Pacific, and Antarctica and the Southern Ocean.

The declaration is thought to have been proposed by Washington as a tangible symbol of the restoration of the relationship since its decision in 2007 to accept New Zealand's anti-nuclear stance as permanent.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 7, 2021)

cnm said:


> You seem perpetually surprised at being used as chumps out of your fear of Asia.


Starting Nov 16 on Sky News, a doco "China Rising" or something.
I'll be taping it.
Seemingly how China will be taking over the world, starting with Taiwan, then Australia, NZ, South Pacific, SE Asia, then the rest of the world...by economics and force.
1m plus goose-stepping male and female troops, nuke missiles galore, ever increasing navy.
It's frightening.


----------



## cnm (Nov 7, 2021)

bambu. said:


> It's frightening.


To frightened people, yes.


----------



## cnm (Nov 7, 2021)

bambu. said:


> It will cover areas of co-operation including non-nuclear proliferation, the Pacific, and Antarctica and the Southern Ocean.


The Herald yearns to lick America's arse. ANZUS has not been resurrected.









						Full text of the Wellington Declaration
					

The relationship between New Zealand and the United States was lifted to a new level today when the Wellington Declaration was signed by US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Foreign Minister Murray McCully.The full text of the declaration is:"New Zealand and the United States are both...




					www.stuff.co.nz
				




The US recognised it was cutting its own nose off and losing influence in the Pacific. 

I bet it's not stupid enough to expect NZ to follow it into an attack on China.

Nor is NZ stupid enough to think the US puts great store in keeping its agreements. Hoho, we'll leave that to Oz...


----------



## cnm (Nov 7, 2021)

_"We resolve to further our two nations' joint cooperation in addressing broader regional and global challenges, such as climate change, nuclear proliferation and extremism._​​That's pretty funny, the US being a major provider of climate change, nuclear proliferation and extremism.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 12, 2021)

cnm said:


> Which was nothing. In exchange for everything. What a hoot.


It was indeed something...more than nothing.


----------



## cnm (Nov 12, 2021)

bambu. said:


> It was indeed something


Oh, a piece of paper. Fair enough.

We've seen how America regards pieces of paper.


----------

